
Ask HN: What Linux distribution do you use? - arctangent1759
See title.
======
akulbe
This question made me laugh. Seriously. I have a laptop and a desktop, each
with 32GB of RAM in them. 2.1 TB of storage in the laptop, about 3TB in the
desktop.

Here's why I give that detail... they are both VM host machines.

Host OS is Ubuntu 13.10.

For VMs, It's in this order of frequency. Ubuntu 13.10 (all work-related VMs
use this) Arch Linux CentOS 6.5

Ubuntu 14.04 RHEL 7b ElementaryOS Maui Project (non-Linux OSes)

------
forktheif
Ubuntu 13.04 and 13.10.

Though I don't like where Ubuntu is heading, so I'm trying to find a new
distro to switch to. But no luck yet.

~~~
akulbe
Curious to hear more about your feelings on this, and what other distros
you've looked at.

------
midas007
Arch for personal and small stuff, Ubuntu LTS or RHEL otherwise. If you want
to go uberlibre, go for Parabola.

------
ghc
Debian testing (Jessie). Not a huge gnome3 fan, but once I got xmonad working
it was smooth sailing.

------
zachlatta
I favor Arch on the desktop/laptop and Debian on the servers.

------
helloanand
CentOS on production servers and on VMs on local dev machines.

------
jonalmeida
ElementaryOS on my laptop just because it's clean and simple, but retains
ubuntu compatibility since it's based off of 12.04.

Ubuntu 13.04 at work.

------
sunseb
My journey to Linux : Ubuntu -> Arch -> and now Gentoo. Wonderful way to go
deeper and deeper into the Linux world. :-)

------
wocp
I have been using Debian for a long time, and now a days I also use Porteus
Linux from my USB.

------
mindcrime
Fedora, mostly. Sometimes CentOS.

------
desushil
Elementary OS (Based on Ubuntu 12.04). Just started using linux.. beautiful
UI. :)

------
madisonmay
Ubuntu 13.10: Saucy Salamander -- but I'm eager for the LTS release of 14.04

------
kukkukb
Desktop: Linux Mint 14 with Cinnamon | Servers: Ubuntu 12.4 LTS

------
andreastt
Ubuntu on workstation and laptop, Debian for everything else.

------
chao-
Across various machines, a mix of Crunchbang and Debian Sid.

------
elclanrs
Ubuntu 13.10 on both desktop and laptop. I just love Unity.

------
GamblersFallacy
Laptop: Mint 15, Desktop: Mint 14, Servers: Ubuntu 13.10

------
raffle
Am i really the only person so far who uses gentoo?

~~~
ch215
You're not the only one. Switched a few months back after using Arch for
years. It was one hell of a time sink to begin with but I find it to be
unfathomably stable for a rolling release distro. I'll be sticking with it, at
least until I get an irresistible itch to try Linux From Scratch.

~~~
raffle
Yea man, gentoo has a learning curve, but portage is just a dream. If you
don't hack it and properly use the package.files the way they were intended
it's amazingly customizable and portable.

------
hamidr
Debian stable + KDE apps and Awesome as my WM.

------
jqm
Slackware on my laptop.

Slackware on my desktop.

Slackware on my servers.

(Mint on GF's lappy).

------
thejteam
Slackware for personal use. CentOS for work.

------
LinuXY
Debian testing (Jessie is really top notch.)

------
sanxiyn
Debian unstable.

------
ilaksh
Mint 16 on laptop ubuntu 13 on new servers

------
dlitz
Debian unstable

------
rk0567
Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on desktop and servers.

------
hardwaresofton
Linux Mint 15 (Olivia) w/ Cinnamon

------
DLion
Slackware 14.1 to do everything I need.

------
enok
Debian Testing

------
nnoitra
Ubuntu 13.04, it's sexy as hell.

------
johnsoga
13.04

------
gregmorton
CrunchBang linux on laptop

------
jopython
Ubuntu 13.04 with xmonad

------
abadcafe
arch，and rhel/centos for server

------
ehjaja
Kubuntu 13.10

------
fractalb
LUbuntu 13.10

------
unlimit
debian x64 on my dell vostro.

------
espeed
Fedora.

------
taf2
Centos

------
roopeshv
debian stable

~~~
fractalb
(L)Ubuntu 13.10

